# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Kush janë në të vërtet biznesmenët shqiptarë

## angert

Te dashur lexues  
kush jen në të vërtetë  biznesmenët   dhe milioneret shqiptarë

 dhe veprat e tyre    ne pergjithsi 

le te flasim per secilin kush e njeh veq e veq  

   duke filluar  per  ne biografinë e tij   Te fillojmë qe nga  behgjet pacolli  #e te tjeret me radhë    te flasim ne veqanti per secilin detal   te tyre dhe  njohuri  #
e veprim  
e deri te veprimet   e tyre ne sherbim te atdheut   ose te shoqerisë 

     qfar dobie i sollen ata kombit   dhe sa investuan  ata  per atdhe 
pse nuk i investuan     ne  atdhe  ku jan shkaqet e sjelljeve te tilla  perse nuk e ndryshuan kosoven dhe shqiperinë perse nuk investuan ne kapital  ne shqiperi dhe kosovë    kush ua pa hajrin atyre nga shqiptarët sa jan ata kombtarë dhe biografia e tyre    kush qka  din per ta   ku  sh jan   si jan ata  
ne  q drejtime jan te aft  dhe  te suksesshem    e perse  nuk jan te interesuar te  ndihmojnë  aspak  atdheun dhe bashkkombasit e tyre  as ne  investime  

qka jan ne te vertet ata  q   vlera  dhe dobi kan ata per populline  tyre  dhe shqiperinë etnike  mëma    shqiperi    qe  i ka  lindur  

-

----------


## La_Lune

Dashke lajme per gazete ti o vlla,po harro qe ne kapitalizem lajmet jane me leke  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## angert

> Dashke lajme per gazete ti o vlla,po harro qe ne kapitalizem lajmet jane me leke








--------------------------------

ehu  edhe ti  fjalen  e parë ne maje te gjuhes  e paske lek 
sa e sa her jan dhene te dhëna per biznesmenet   shqiptarë   ata dihen 
por kesaj radhe  do te flitet  me gjersisht per ta

----------


## La_Lune

Po lale po,spake pune tjeter ti,ato kane leket,une ti bej biografine LoL
Te dalin ne tabele nderi falas thu ti.. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## angert

Nuk jemi ne tregje dhe pazare ketu as ne kohrat e diktaturave
por ne kohen e fjales se lirë  dhe ne kohra  tjera  
  edhe ne po punojmë falas 


 te gjith    forumistet  ketu me vite  me diskutime e vargje 

 e nuk po na jep njeri lek     

Tema per biznesmenet      dhe te pasurit   shqiptarë  do te ishte me interes  per lexuesit

----------


## La_Lune

Jap doreheqjen .. po te le ne duart e J@mes ndoshta te ben derman lol

----------


## angert

Biografia

Behxhet Pacolli u lind në Marec, fshat  jo larg prishtine  

 është i biri i Isa dhe Nazmije Pacollit. 

Pas shkollës fillore dhe të mesme, Pacolli kaloi në Prishtinë

 që të vazhdonte shkollimin e tij. 

Pas katër viteve ai përfundoi nivelin e Gjimnazit dhe Pedagogjisë. 

Në vitin 1970 Pacolli shkoi në Hamburg ku diplomoi në Ekonomi – Marketing dhe Menaxhim.
Karriera në biznes

Në vitin 1974, Pacolli përfundoi shërbimin ushtarak dhe u kthye në Kosovë. 

Në vitin 1976 Pacolli shkoi nga Kosova për të punuar si menaxher i shitjes për kompaninë austriake Peter Zimmer.

 Prej vitit 1977 deri në vitin 1990 Pacolli ka punuar në Interplastica Engineering si menaxher i lartë.

 Në vitin 1982 Pacolli specializoi në Marketing dhe Menaxhim në Moessinger Institute, Cyrih. 

Në vitin 1990, pas një marrëveshjeje paqësore me shokun dhe ish shefin e tij Max Gygax, Pacolli la Interplastikën që ta krijonte Mabetex Project Management (më vonë e njohur si Mabetex Group). 

Pacolli sot është kryetar dhe CEO i Mabetex Group, një kompani që si aktivitet themelor ka studimin, planifikimin, projektimin dhe ndërtimtarinë globale dhe e cila ka 19 përfaqësi anembanë botës, duke përfshirë Amerikën, Evropën, Afrikën dhe Azinë.

Më 1992, gjatë realizimit të projekteve ndërtimore në Yakutsk, Rusi, Pacolli bashkëpunoi me kryetarin e komunës të Yakutsk Pavel Borodin. 

Më 1993, pasi Borodini u emërua menaxher i pronave presidenciale, Mabetex-it iu ofrua një kontratë ndërtimore për renovimin e Kremlinit të Moskës.

 Gjatë viteve 1998-1999 prokurori i përgjithshëm i Rusisë Yury Skuratov filloi një hetim kundër anëtarëve të familjes së Presidentit Boris Jelcin për të cilët dyshohej për marrje të mitos edhe nga Mabetex-i. 

Ky hetim u hodh poshtë pas mandatit të tij. 

Në vitin 2000, Pacolli paditi Skuratovin për shpifje dhe fitoi gjyqin. 

Gjatë viteve 2000-2001, përderisa hetohej rasti i shpëlarjes së parave ndaj Borodinit, i cili u arrestua në SHBA,

 Pacolli u përfol për dhënie të mitos zyrtarëve të lartë rusë dhe vetëm njëherë u thirr në bisedë në hetuesinë Zvicerane.

 Akuzat u tërhoqën në mungesë të dëshmive


Inkuadrimi në politikë

Kohëve të fundit Pacolli u inkuadrua në politikën kosovare. Më 17 Mars 2007 ai e themeloi partinë Aleanca Kosova e Re, e cila në zgjedhjet parlamentare të vitit 2007 u rradhit si partia e tretë më e votuar. Ajo fitoi 13 vende në Parlamentin e Kosovës.
[redakto] Jeta personale

Në vitin 1996 Pacolli u martua me këngëtaren italiane me prejardhje shqiptare Anna Oxa. Kjo martesë zgjati deri në vitin 2002. Pacolli është baba i një djali dhe tri vajzave. Ai posedon dy nënshtetësi, zvicerane dhe kosovare.
Aktivitetet kryesore

Pacolli punoi në ndërtimin e qytetit verior të Rusisë, Yakutsk. Në vitin 1992 ai shkoi në Yakutsk në republikën më të madhe veriore të Federatës Ruse që të merrej me aktivitetet e ndërtimit, duke filluar nga spitali i madh modern Qendra Shëndetësore për Nëna dhe Fëmijë (Yakutsk). Në këtë mënyrë ai ra në kontakt me Pavel Borodinin, i cili u emërua menaxher i pronave presidenciale ai kontaktoi Pacollin për fillimin e punëve ndërtimore në Moskë, duke filluar me renovimin komplet të ish Parlamentit të Federatës Ruse "Shtëpia e Bardhë", pas bombardimit në Moskë (Shtator 1993 – Qershor 1994), renovimin e Ndërtesës së Këshillit Federativ të Rusisë dhe të Dumës Shtetërore (Shtator 1993 – deri në fund të 1994), renovimin e hotelit të parë luksoz në epokën e re ruse, Swiss Diamond Hotel Moscow (1995 – 1997), si dhe renovimin e kompleksit të ndërtesave historike në Kremlin (1995 – 1996). Në Norilsk dhe Stary Oskol ai ndërtoi spitaliet e përgjithshme.

Përpos Rusisë, aktivitetet e tij ndërtuese u zvilluan edhe në Itali, Kazakistan dhe Uzbekistan. Pacolli bëri projektin për renovimin e teatrit La Fenice pas djegies së tij. Në Kazakistan, ai bëri ndërtimin e qendrave kryesore qeveritare të kryeqytetit të ri, Astana. Projekti i tij, pallati presidencial “Akkorda” u shpërblye nga Qeveria e Kazakistanit [7]. Në Kazakistan Pacolli gjithashtu bëri ndërtimin e disa qendrave spitalore, universitare dhe sportive. Në Uzbekistan Pacolli u shpërblye për ndërtimin cilësor të ndërtesës së Komunës së Tashkentit.
[redakto] Aktivitetet tjera

Pacolli dha ndihmën humanitare në kampin e refugjatëve në Mal të Zi dhe në Kukës si dhe ndihmën e koordinuar në Kosovë pas mbarimit të luftës. Përveç kësaj, Pacolli dhuroi 5.1 milion euro për ndërtimin dhe furnizimin komplet të Universitetit Amerikan në Prishtinë[8]. Në vitin 2004, Pacolli bëri të mundur lirimin e tre punëtorëve të OKB-së të marrur peng në Afganistan (Shqipe Hebibi, Annette Flannigan dhe Angelitoo Nayan) [9]. Në vitin 2006 ai gjithashtu ndihmoi në lirimin e korrespondentit italian Gabriele Torsellos i cili ishte rrëmbyer në Afganistan [10] [11]. Pacolli kontriboi në zgjerimin e ndërtesës qëndrore të Universitetit të Prishtinës. Ai bëri edhe restaurimin e Xhamisë së Llapit, monument ky i shekullit XIV.
 Fondacionet e Behgjet Pacollit

    * Fondacioni Humanitar Behgjet Pacolli [12]
    * Fork (Fondacioni për Organizimin dhe Ristrukturimin e Kosovës)
    * Fondacioni Ibrahim Kodra
    * Fondacioni SEED (Fondacioni për zhvillim ekonomik të Evropës Juglindore) financim dhe mbështetje për Konferencat Ndërkombëtare dhe Logjistikë
    * AKR – Aleanca Kosova e Re, Organizata për lobim (Alliance For New Kosovo) në Washington D.C. Deri 2007 veproi për lobim për pavarësinë e Kosovës.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Te fillojmë qe nga  *behgjet pacolli * #e te tjeret me radhë    te flasim ne veqanti per secilin detal   te tyre dhe  njohuri  #
> e veprim   e deri te veprimet   e tyre ne sherbim te atdheut   ose te shoqerisë


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=117059

P.S. Gerrmo ne forum njehere se ka plot tema te tilla te hapura.

----------


## land

> Biografia
> 
> Behxhet Pacolli u lind në Marec, fshat  jo larg prishtine  
> 
>  është i biri i Isa dhe Nazmije Pacollit. 
> 
> Pas shkollës fillore dhe të mesme, Pacolli kaloi në Prishtinë
> 
>  që të vazhdonte shkollimin e tij. 
> ...


kujt i rruhet per kte behegjet paqollin lol :ngerdheshje:

----------


## La_Lune

lol......

Dikush nga publiku me sugjeroi dike me mbiemrin liriku - poet pasanik ne forum  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## La_Lune

Ky liriku qeka me keq se komunistet 
Kalova lumin te kom dh! kalin 
Dashka ene publicitet falas..

----------


## GENCI_99

*Nje nga biznismenet shqiptar te Amerikes qe ka dhene kontribut te madh per luften e Kosoves eshte >Nazar Mehmeti, nuk besoj se dikush ne Kosove ka ndegjuar per kete njeri edhe pse dha 1MILION DOLLAR per UCK-ne,* 
Nazar Mehmeti
Banor i shtetit te pasur amerikan te Teksasit, Nazar Mehmeti eshte
perfaqesues i shqiptareve te ish Jugosllavise qe u transferuan ne SHBA ne
vitet '60 - te. I lindur ne Prespe, ai u vendos ne SHBA ne nje moshe te re,
duke arritur qe ne tre dhjete vjecare te behet nje nga shqiptaret me te
pasur te kontinentit te ri. Pronar restorantesh dhe klubesh nate ne shtetin
jugor, ka qene gjithmone dhe nje pjestar aktiv i komunitetit. Gjate luftes se pranveres 1999 me Kosove ai ishte i vetmi qe dhuroi 1 milion USD. Shtypi shqiptar i Maqedonise nuk ka harruar te shenoje ne dy vitet e fundit se nje shifer te konsiderueshme ai ka dhene edhe per Universitetin e Tetoves.
*ja edhe nje shqiptar i sukseshem, qe pritet ende me shume te tregoj suksesin e tij ne Amerike  ne te ardhmen                                                                                                            Ricard Lukaj*

I panjohur deri pak kohe me pare, Ricard Lukaj eshte ylli i ri i komunitetit
shqiptar ne Nju Jork. Ne fare pak muaj ai ka arritur gjithcka mund te
arrihej ne nje jete dhe mbi te gjitha kur sapo ka mbushur 31 vjec. Lukaj
eshte modeli tipik i amerikanit te suksesshem te shekullit te XXI. Eshte
bere milioner pa mbushur 31 vjec; ka njohur nje sukses te padiskutueshem ne nje nga firmat me te medha amerikane te konsulitimit dhe investimeve; fotoja e tij eshte botuar ne kopertinen e njeres prej revistave me te medha financiare "Investment Dealers' Digest"; eshte zgjedhur Kryetar i shoqates me te madhe te diaspores, Keshilli Kombetar Shqiptaro - Amerikan; eshte martuar ne qershor ne nje dasem luksoze, shpenzimet e te ciles kane befasuar shume vete ne qytetin e luksit; banon ne nje shtepi dhe nje apartament luksoz dhe nuk e ka pasur problem qe si bonus nga kompania e tij te marre disa kohe me pare nje shifer prej 5 milione dollaresh.

Por sukseset marramendese qe ka arritur ne dhjete vjet nuk e fshehin dot
femijerine e tij te veshtire. I ftohte ne marredheniet me shtypin, Lukaj i
ka dhene sidoqofte nje material interesant mbi jeten e tij Kryeredatorit te
"Illyrias" se Nju Jorkut, Vehbi Bajrami. Ka lindur ne vitin 1969 ne nje kamp refugjatesh ne Itali, nga nje familje qe ishte larguar prej Malit te Zi. Tre vjecar erdhi ne Amerike dhe per shume vite banoi ne nje zone te ashper te Manhatanit. Duket se djali i ri kishte zgjedhur rruge tjeter nga ajo qe besonin prinderit e tij. Mbaroi te gjitha hallkat e shkollimit me rezultate befasuese dhe 21 vjecar u diplomua per ekonomi dhe finance ne NY University. Dhjete vjet me pare filloi te punoje per "Bear Stearns", nje kompani 75 vjecare amerikane e konsultimit.
Ne fillimet e tij Lukaj kerkoi te ndihmoje Shqiperine. Kryeministri Meksi vizitoi nje here zyren e tij, por pas kesaj, gjithe vemendja e tij ngeli jetime. Kompania u orientua ne Rusi ku me sa duket pati fat. Lukaj eshte aktualisht nje nga njerezit me te rendesishem te saj dhe duket se fama e tij sapo ka filluar. Fati do ta ndjeke pas kete djale 31 vjecar, qe me shume se kushdo tjeter po behet misherues i suksesit
te vjeter amerikan, ne shekullin e ri.    >http://www.islandconnections.com/edit/lukaj.htm

----------


## Brari

a din me na tregue o genc se kujt ja dha kto 1 milion dallers ky  atdhetari Nazar..?

mir do ishte te tregoje me emer e mbiemer personin apo personat qe i kan marre keto para..

dhe ashtu e kuptojme se cfare ndihme ka dhene..

se mos i kan vajtur ne xhep klosit e farukit..

athere..

kjo nuk quhet ndihme..

----------


## goldian

O Brar Une Besoj  Dhe Ti Je Milioner  Po Nuk Ben Ze Si Nazari

----------


## Begby

> kujt i rruhet per kte behegjet paqollin lol


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## GENCI_99

> a din me na tregue o genc se kujt ja dha kto 1 milion dallers ky  atdhetari Nazar..?
> 
> mir do ishte te tregoje me emer e mbiemer personin apo personat qe i kan marre keto para..
> 
> dhe ashtu e kuptojme se cfare ndihme ka dhene..
> 
> se mos i kan vajtur ne xhep klosit e farukit..
> 
> athere..
> ...


Sa e di une ne Amerike paret xhdo njeri i ka dhene te> VENDLINDJA THERRET, ja po e tregoj nje rast , mbas masakres se Jasharajve shqiptaret filluan te organizohen me shume ne  Amerike sidomos  New York, New Jersey,  ku ka nje numer te madh te shqipptarve, Ne nje restorant ne Manhattan te nje shqiptari (Bruno Selimaj) jane mbledhur  biznismenet shqiptar qe te japin te holla per luften e Kosoves,aty ka qene edhe Nazari me disa biznismen nga Texas-i, kur biznismenet shqiptar kane mbaruar  me dhenjen e te hollave Nazari u ka habitur se sa pak te holla jane mbledhur, dhe u ngrit ne kembe dhe ka thene: a kaq  biznismen paska New Yorku? ju te gjithe qe jeni ketu se bashku mblidhini 1 milion dollar un  vet do ti jap 2 milion , nuk jam i sigurt por mendoj se Nazari ka qene organizator i ketij tubimi,Nazarin e njofin ish udheheqesit e UCK-se, Ai poashtu  me disa biznismen shqiptar nga amerika ka vizituar kampet e stervitjes ne SHQIPERI,

----------


## INFINITY©

> Sa e di une ne Amerike paret xhdo njeri i ka dhene te> VENDLINDJA THERRET, ja po e tregoj nje rast , mbas masakres se Jasharajve shqiptaret filluan te organizohen me shume ne  Amerike sidomos  New York, New Jersey,  ku ka nje numer te madh te shqipptarve, Ne nje restorant ne Manhattan te nje shqiptari (Bruno Selimaj) jane mbledhur  biznismenet shqiptar qe te japin te holla per luften e Kosoves,aty ka qene edhe Nazari me disa biznismen nga Texas-i, kur biznismenet shqiptar kane mbaruar  me dhenjen e te hollave Nazari u ka habitur se sa pak te holla jane mbledhur, dhe u ngrit ne kembe dhe ka thene: a kaq  biznismen paska New Yorku? ju te gjithe qe jeni ketu se bashku mblidhini 1 milion dollar *un  vet do ti jap 2 milion* , nuk jam i sigurt por mendoj se Nazari ka qene organizator i ketij tubimi,Nazarin e njofin ish udheheqesit e UCK-se, Ai poashtu  me disa biznismen shqiptar nga amerika ka vizituar kampet e stervitjes ne SHQIPERI,





> Nje nga biznismenet shqiptar te Amerikes qe ka dhene kontribut te madh per luften e Kosoves eshte >Nazar Mehmeti, nuk besoj se dikush ne Kosove ka ndegjuar per kete njeri edhe *pse dha 1MILION DOLLAR per UCK-ne*


Dmth, ne te vertet ai sa dha, 1 apo 2 milion dollare, apo asnje penny?!

----------


## Brari

krejt i besoj cka po thue o genc.. por kam nje arsye me pyet se a jan perdor mir kto para apo jan vjedh nga mashtruesit.

kur shikon kte video te lind ky shqetsim.
ku i gjejn kto miliona kta persona qe japin e marrin me shuma kaq te habitshme.
jam milioner thot ky faruki.
nuk e ka fjalen per qindarka te shqiperise por per miliona euro sepse ne kosove perdoret euro si monedh e shtetit.

a mkupton or goldian shkodrani..

----------


## nestorp

*angert nuk na the dicka per rolin e tij ne Luften e Kosoves ne vitin 1998.I derguar i kujt ishte dhe se cfare kerkonte.
Si thua i bente keto pune badjahva dhe per llogari te kujt?
Flm.*

----------


## Enii

*Kush janë në të vërtet biznesmenët shqiptarë* 

mafiosa ...

----------

